# Thanksgiving dinner



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Shot this fat Jake this morning at 200yds, give or take 5 yds, with my .22mag. ....no, I ain't lyin


----------



## Wire (Nov 2, 2017)

Congrats on the bird, nice fresh turkey dinner.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

neat!!!~


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow! That's the 2nd damnest thing I ever seen.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Good shootin'!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

WOW!! 200 yards with a .22 MAG. Impressive. I guess a 1000 yard shot on a deer with a 300 MAG is an ethical shot now.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I don't see any bullet damage on the carcass. Did you hit it in the head?!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Just scared it to death

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## prumpf (Apr 8, 2016)

Congrats!


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

If the truth must be known, at that range, the bullet simply stuck the beast and bounced off its skull, yet impacted with enough force to render the bird unconscious. When I arrived at the scene of the deed, the bird was just opening its eyes, just in time to see my boot land on it's neck and administer the coup-de-gras. Not visible in the picture is a rather large bruise, just above the birds eye, that stands as proof of the fine shot.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

BPturkeys said:


> If the truth must be known, at that range, the bullet simply stuck the beast and bounced off its skull, yet impacted with enough force to render the bird unconscious. When I arrived at the scene of the deed, the bird was just opening its eyes, just in time to see my boot land on it's neck and administer the coup-de-gras. Not visible in the picture is a rather large bruise, just above the birds eye, that stands as proof of the fine shot.


That makes the story even better! Absolutely incredible!


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

BP report matches our experiences with rimfire. Our family has been able to use 17 wsm and 22 mag on several turkeys over the last couple years. I shot a Tom with a 22 mag at a range of about 80 yards. Unfortunately, despite a blood trail for 50 yards, I was not able to recover it. A couple birds have needed 3 or 4 shots to finish and I regret to say we have lost a couple birds. We have killed a couple with single shots, but they have usually hit the spine or neck. I switched us back to TSS in a shotgun this year and we have been 3 for 3 this since switching back. I am not a fan of rimfires for turkeys and will be using shotguns moving forward.


----------

